# Spannende und neue Themen zur "Kommunikation"?



## Physix21 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich bräuchte ein paar gute Ratschläge im Bezug auf eine Präsentation zum weitgefächerten Thema "Kommunikation".

Hintergrund ist eine Präsentation im Fach "wissenschaftliches Arbeiten". Die Dozenten bewerten dabei nicht den Inhalt, sondern das Auftreten, die Vortragsweise usw.

Als Eingrenzung ist lediglich das Thema Kommunikation vorgegeben.

Nun möchte ich ein paar Schlagwörter von euch haben. Kommunikation kann immerhin so vieles sein. Ich würde gerne (auch für mich selbst) ein neues spannendes Thema vorstellen. Meine Gedanken gingen bis jetzt immer Richtung "Erfindung" oder Kommunikation im Bezug auf Datenaustausch.

Habt ihr ein paar interessante Vorschläge?

MfG


----------



## Laudian (14. Dezember 2015)

Standartisierung als Voraussetzung für erfolgreiche Kommunikation

Ich persönlich kriege ja das Kotzen wenn ich daran denke, dass iMessage / Facetime und was es noch alles so gibt als geschlossene Technologien nur für bestimmte Geräte verfügbar sind. Obwohl heutzutage jedes Handy ohne Probleme zu Videotelefonie in der Lage ist, kann ich mit meinem iPhone keine Leute anrufen, die auf ihren Geräten keine Apple Betriebssysteme nutzen.

Deswegen finde ich einheitliche Standards eigentlich sehr interessant. Gilt natürlich auch für andere Arten von Kommunikation, z.B. Bibliotheken wie Gameworks...

So wichtige Schnittstellen haben einfach einheitlich zu sein.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

Sollst du eine Chronik liefern zB. wie sich der Funk/das Handy entwickelt haben ?


----------

